# LORT Definition of "Second Stage" in reference to AEA, USA, and SSDC Agreements?



## Charc (Aug 24, 2008)

The title says it all. I can't seem to find an official line.

*Restated:*

What is the LORT Definition of a "Second Stage" in reference to its AEA, USA, and SSDC Agreements?
What separates a "Second Stage" from a "Mainstage"? What qualities, properties, distinctions, etc, govern this distinction?


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 24, 2008)

What are you getting at Charc? I don't really understand why a second stage would even play into a contract?


----------



## Charc (Aug 24, 2008)

Pie4Weebl said:


> What are you getting at Charc? I don't really understand why a second stage would even play into a contract?



It does to Designers and Directors, at least, as slightly different stipulations apply to Mainstages versus Second Stages.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 24, 2008)

I've never had to deal directly with SSDC. For USAA, see http://www.usa829.org/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=78, pp30-33, which indicates the LORT rating of second stages, and pp38-39 for minimum fee requirements. For AEA, see pp70-71 of http://www.actorsequity.org/docs/rulebooks/LORT_Rulebook_05-08.pdf, pp70-71.

Does this help?


----------



## Charc (Aug 24, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> I've never had to deal directly with SSDC. For USAA, see http://www.usa829.org/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=78, pp30-33, which indicates the LORT rating of second stages, and pp38-39 for minimum fee requirements. For AEA, see pp70-71 of http://www.actorsequity.org/docs/rulebooks/LORT_Rulebook_05-08.pdf, pp70-71.
> 
> Does this help?



Ah, one of my teachers at school is a member of SSDC.

Your USA link is not working correctly, something about controlbooth.com, and logging in, and access restrictions, I'm trying to navigate there correctly, but not quite successfully.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 24, 2008)

Charc said:


> Your USA link is not working correctly...


? Go to usa829 dot org; under the drop-down menu "Contracts"/"CBAs" select "Theatre,Opera&Dance". A new page loads. Click on "LORT Agreement 2005-2009" (LORT Agreement 2005-2009) to download the PDF.


----------



## Charc (Aug 24, 2008)

Look at pages 30-33 of this document (same document).

See what I mean about Mainstage and Second Stage?

It comes up other places in that document, as well as SSDC.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 24, 2008)

Charc said:


> Again, the question is:
> LORT Definition of "Second Stage" in reference to AEA, USA, and SSDC Agreements?


Better questions make for better answers. Please restate your original question, using at least one of the interrogatories: What, who, when, where, whither, whence, which, why, or how.


----------



## Charc (Aug 24, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Better questions make for better answers. Please restate your original question, using at least one of the interrogatories: What, who, when, where, whither, whence, which, why, or how.



Restated in Post 1.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 26, 2008)

From looking at the list I don't think lort deals with a second stage, I think they are considered a separate theatre. For instance my mainstage is a B+ theatre and the studio is a D space....


----------

